# leatherworking bench



## wvcraftsman (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find plans for a stitching clamp, saddlers pony or whatever else its called.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like you may be out of luck... or just the Holiday weekend is keeping everyone occupied.

I'd recommend checking with some leatherworking forums to see if anyone there knows where to find plans. Being leather workers, I'm sure there are a few DIY types there as well.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Work bench*

WVCraftsman -- I sent you a private message, let me know if you got it.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*What you are looking for?*

WVCraftsman,
Is what you are looking for caLLED A stitching horse/ if so try this site--- www.ubuilderplans.com
They actually have plans for sale to construct a stitching horse:yes:


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jun 24, 2009)

garryswf said:


> WVCraftsman -- I sent you a private message, let me know if you got it.


I did get the PM. Thanks. I replied back to you.

I do have some inquiries at some of the leatherworking forums. I have a set of plans for one, I was just checking to see if anyone has made some "custom" ones that they would like to share.


----------

